# GOING UNDERGROUND



## primitive power slingshot (Apr 5, 2013)

IF ANY OF THE HANDFUL OF GUYS I KNOW WANNA HOLLER, PM ME. I HAVE SEEN LESS DRAMA ON A PLAYGROUND WITH PRESCHOOL GIRLS. SAD TO SEE THIS GREAT FORUM THIS WAY WE SHOULD ALL BE EMBARRESED. THE ALL CAPS ARE FOR YOU HRAWK


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Never mind.


----------



## primitive power slingshot (Apr 5, 2013)

LIKE I SAID "WE" EVEN YOU A.W. SHOULD BE EMBARESED


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

TOO MUCH DRAMA SO YOUR GOING TO START A POST USING ALL CAPS TO ADD MORE DRAMA INSTEAD OF JUST PMING? NAH, I AM NOT THE LEAST BIT EMBARRASED!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

primitive power slingshot said:


> IF ANY OF THE HANDFUL OF GUYS I KNOW WANNA HOLLER, PM ME. I HAVE SEEN LESS DRAMA ON A PLAYGROUND WITH PRESCHOOL GIRLS. SAD TO SEE THIS GREAT FORUM THIS WAY WE SHOULD ALL BE EMBARRESED. THE ALL CAPS ARE FOR YOU HRAWK


Thanks cupcake.

This extract from the Site Rules and Terms of use is for you:

*WRITING AND LEGIBILITY*
Members are expected to use clearly legible English on this forum (with the exception of native language sub-forums), including correct grammar, recognizable spelling and punctuation, and appropriate uses of capitalization for names and at the beginnings of sentences. Leeway will be given to those who do not speak English as their native language.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2013)

Lads, really?

Let it go.

We are all friends here. Let it go.

Charles... just lock it, now before it gets stupid again.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I just tired of one new person causing turmoil in the forum. I respect other people that served but you don't need to keep tooting your own horn all the time.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2013)

Cjw said:


> I just tired of one new person causing turmoil in the forum. I respect other people that served but you don't need to keep tooting your own horn all the time.


He is not bragging and he is not that much newer than you or me. He is just telling you what he did. Listing a resume. It is what soldiers with his kind of experience do when they sit down to have a beer. They talk about old wounds, about the things they have learned and the missions they have done. It is who they are.

Again, I am reminded of the scene in Blade Runner where Rutgar Hower saves the live of the Blade Runner but before he does he goes into a beautiful speech about the things he has seen in combat in space. You are not supposed to understand, you can't possibly understand.

Just relax and realize that this is the kind of man who will stand beside you literally to the death simply because you are his friend.

You lads need to end this thing, all of you and Hrawk you especially owe him a private apology.

I should add this. He is damaged goods, he knows it. So am I.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I joined this forum to discuss slingshots.not to talk about who I've beat up and my personal medical conditions which we all have. Let's just keep it to slingshots.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

OldSpookASA said:


> You lads need to end this thing, all of you and Hrawk you especially owe him a private apology.


Ummm, I think your not really aware of all the facts here kind sir.

Let me share with you a PM exchange that happened between Allan and myself just a few moments ago.

You will clearly see that you are very wrong in this case.

*From Allan to me :*

Your thoughts, and opinions, will be valued and taken on board, as one of the more knowledgeable forum members; with a sence of humour.

*My Reply to Allen :*

Holy crap balls batman. Things I must say have been quite interesting today to say the least.

*Allen's reply :*

Thanks alot, and likewise i am sick of it all also.

Cheers Allan, and have a great day, you input is always appreciated.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2013)

Cjw said:


> I joined this forum to discuss slingshots.not to talk about who I've beat up and my personal medical conditions which we all have. Let's just keep it to slingshots.


Well I think we should but truly intelligent people will make associations which lead them off chasing rabbits. He does that some, I do it some too. It can't always be strictly slingshots. We are all human and there are literally hundreds of thousands of life experiences contained in the people who frequent this forum and I for one want to hear them because they educate me.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2013)

Hrawk said:


> OldSpookASA said:
> 
> 
> > You lads need to end this thing, all of you and Hrawk you especially owe him a private apology.
> ...


I see no insult there. Maybe that was the point you were trying to make and if so, then maybe I owe you an apology. =)


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

OldSpookASA said:


> You lads need to end this thing, all of you and Hrawk you especially owe him a private apology.


Was it the Speer Broom thing ? Personally I found that hilarious.



OldSpookASA said:


> I should add this. He is damaged goods, he knows it. So am I.


Well that's not a very nice thing to say, no body deserves to be called 'Damaged Good'. That was low.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

OldSpookASA said:


> I see no insult there.


I'm trying to ascertain why you think it is that I need to send Allen an apology ?

We hold no ill will or animosity towards each other, so why should you ?


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I have no problem with learning , but I dont take well to threats from anybody military service or not.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

To the other forum members who have to read this crap.

I would do this via PM with OldSpock, however after he send me a rather heated PM, he then decided to block me from being able to reply, then proceeded to make it public here.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

a lot of us just like to tease each other and have fun, theres no disrespect meant. most of us have talked via pm to make sure of it. lets face it, if we were all face to face , it would be the same thing, just a lil teasing and prodding in good fun, only we would all be having a pitcher of beer in one hand and a slingshot in the other just having a good time.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2013)

Well clearly I missunderstood the banter between you two. I am sorry to have offended you and I will try to read things more closely in the future. Ban lifted and you may deliver to me whatever retort you think my PM earned. ;P I like a good correction now and then.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2013)

Cjw said:


> I have no problem with learning , but I dont take well to threats from anybody military service or not.


Nobody should ever threaten anyone. Were you threatened or were you challenged, there is a big difference.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I like naturals on women and slingshots, how bout yall?


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Maybe you missed the post where he threatens to sue Arron and the forum.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Cjw said:


> Maybe you missed the post where he threatens to sue Arron and the forum.


i thought that was only on facebook ?


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh and by the way I'm not afraid of threats by anybody.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2013)

Cjw said:


> Maybe you missed the post where he threatens to sue Arron and the forum.


I guess I did.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

August West said:


> I like naturals on women and slingshots, how bout yall?


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2013)

Cjw said:


> Oh and by the way I'm not afraid of threats by anybody.


Never suggested that you might be afraid of threats.

May I ask if you think you might be a bit "over heated" with respect to this discussion? And for that matter has anyone here thought about the post that actually precipitated this sillyness? Which post actually started this? What thread?


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2013)

Imperial said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you missed the post where he threatens to sue Arron and the forum.
> ...


Yeah, which post actually precipitated this multi-thread argument? Do you have an opinion on that?


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/23560-terms-of-use-pop-up/


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2013)

Nope this is the one...
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/23529-weaponizing-of-slingshots/


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Didn't see him threaten to sue in that one, just beat up buns, but what ever, if you say so.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2013)

August West said:


> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/23560-terms-of-use-pop-up/


Close August but no banana for you.

It was your post that fired this thing off in the first place. Once he got agitated by your original post and the idiotic argument that ensued, he got himself in trouble.

But YOU started this August.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Whaaa


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

i thought i was good at land nav but must say i am lost. have no idea


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Yep I admit it I made him crazy as a shit house rat.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

In every group(family) squabbles happen. Once they blow over everyone is cool again. There are very likely no submissive personalities here.

I was in a mall parking lot on Xmas eve once and saw a fender bender. Everyone in the cars and those inconvenienced by it jumped out and had aggressive stances. The tumult increased and violence was in the offing. I climbed on the hood of my car and yelled, "HEY!"( I have considerable volume) I don't know who is right here or who is wrong. I do know that this hassle is unnecessary. Can we let this slide Today? No-one is no b****h Today. Can we agree to disagree today? Can we walk away no harm/No foul " I think that this applies Today as well as it did then. Nobody wins, Nobody loses. We all recognize a hand grenade and walk away.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2013)

Let it end here. Let it end now.
We are all entitled to our opinions; however they differ. I may disagree with you; but I swear to you I will die for your right to disagree with me. I will respect your right to have a different opinion, indeed I will fight for that. All I ask in return is the same.

Let's all agree to disagree peacefully.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

So oldspook what exactly does that mean, you know what NSA stands for.

And your damaged goods statement, what do you want a sympathy cookie, go ahead and post your dd214 or your ERB/ORB so we will all be impressed, what ever man.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2013)

Mods this is a good time to lock this.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Nah ain't crap ending now you start talking crap because you don't agree with me, refuse to go to PM and try to stay on your high horse. Oldspook, yeah right.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Yeah cry for the mods to lock it, like you do every time. JEEZ


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Yeah good, down here at Bragg we wear our big boy pants and don't try to use our military service for cred or sympathy on internet slingshot forums.


----------



## BootMuck (Sep 11, 2012)

I finally figured out how everyone gets such a high number of posts!

Have fun and relax. Heck I'm drinking a beer for all of y'all, right now.

"He who angers you controls you."


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

Hey, dont make me use karate!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I have 6 brothers. When we had arguments like this my mother would wade in slapping with both hands(5'02" and 110) and yelling, "SHEUTUPPP!"

She would be good with this. However a lil' conflict will offset the, "GOOD JOB!" that happens so often here for a forked twig with a rubber band on it. We here are a dynamic society and we will conflict. The offense that you take to anything here is more of a reflection on of you than what was said.

"I was going to take offense at what you said, "But then I took an arrow to the knee!" (yeah, I know.)


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 34435


LOCK IT LOCK IT LOCK IT!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

August West said:


> Yep I admit it I made him crazy as a **** house rat.


I always thought that was a great name for a band.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

BootMuck said:


> I finally figured out how everyone gets such a high number of posts!
> 
> Have fun and relax. Heck I'm drinking a beer for all of y'all, right now.
> 
> "He who angers you controls you."


you figured it out. thats the spirit. have fun and relax.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

BootMuck said:


> Have fun and relax. Heck I'm drinking a beer for all of y'all, right now.


Cheers big ears, just cracked open a cold one myself


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2013)

Dayum, I've been trying to get enough beer in me to get that idiot in Bragg drunk and tone him down but that just ain't happening. I'm thinking his "big boy" pants are leaking.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

> Dayum, I've been trying to get enough beer in me to get that idiot in Bragg drunk and tone him down but that just ain't happening. I'm thinking his "big boy" pants are leaking.


Then you call me an idiot? WTF is your problem? I am not bowing enough to your military service. You fit right in up in DC with the rest of the spook pussies.

I would love to talk about slingshots but you just won't let it rest!


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Yeah and go ahead and cry like a little girl to the mods about that as well.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

I propose a slingshot duel.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2013)

OMG. I think it is time to just go get some sleep and let this real war hero own the house. It is all on you August West from Fayett-Nam, a real war hero from Bragg who learned about DD214s and ERBs from Call of Duty. You are the man, and this is your forum. You are in charge and I salute you, sir. Have a nice evening.

I'm pretty sure I am done here.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

No probs and a good evening to you as well 5 time line of duty, damaged goods.


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

Why did you post this in general slingshot discussion? Its deff not a slingshot topic, so lets hear the answer.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I have no idea, we were pming and he continued to post in the thread as well.

I apologize to everyone except spooky, if this gets me banned so be it and I wish all of yall nothing but the best.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

All righty then........


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Ain't got a dog in this fight. un-following this bitchfight


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey guys, lets put all this energy to good use.

Come help me with something.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/23598-lets-make-a-venn-diagram/


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Don't blame you at all flipgun, bitchfight is exactly what it was.

Yall should have read the PMs, again apologies, I vowed not to get upset on internet forums but the military chest thumping made me lose my temper.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2013)

August West said:


> Don't blame you at all flipgun, bitchfight is exactly what it was.
> 
> Yall should have read the PMs, again apologies, I vowed not to get upset on internet forums but the military chest thumping made me lose my temper.


I could not agree more. It was probably when you tried to convince me and others that you actually were an honorably discharged veteran that you lost me. I'm pretty sure that is when it happened. Pretenders just gall me.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

I`m lost in this whole thread, wow...


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Come on, guys!!!! HEAVY SIGH ..... I am locking this one.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------

